# Caad 8 8



## Ducman29er (Jun 29, 2011)

Is this model good for a beginner? I'm getting into road bikes and my main use is for recreation/exercise. will this be sufficient for my needs? thanks in advance.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes this is sufficient for the beginers, but if you end up laking it you will regret your choice as upgrades will be more expensive, you will be kicking yourself for not spending more up front. Do you have a bike at home right now? if so turn it into a street bike and ride for a while if you will end up liking it step up your game to CAAD 10 3 or at least Caad 10 5. I started on mountain bike turned street (with street tires as it was a 29er), now I own Caad 10 3 and it was the best money ever spend, but if I would not enjoy the sprt it would be money thrown away. Remember is not the bike but the fit that should be your priority, in order to know if the bike fits you, you will need to take a bike for at least 5 - 6 miles ride, anything other than that like spin around a parking lot is no different than sitting on the bike in a show room, is the longer ride that realy test your fit. I learn over the time that the worst thing you can do is buy a too small bike, you can work with the bigger bike, assuming that the stand over is good, but smaller bike are no fun to ride especially if you a big guy. Good luck.


----------



## Ducman29er (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the insight, No, I don't have the bike with me yet. Still undecided on which one to get. I totally comprehend on your logic, buy once cry once. I probably trying to justify myself in not spending to much as I am clueless in this new found sport.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Caad 8 6 looks like a solid choice, the only issue with those less expensive options is wheels they suck, but if you are not a big guy than that will not be an issue. Keep in mind that wheels are one of the most expensive components of every bike and usually make the most difference. Let us know what did you get and remember is all in the fit, so take your time and pick the right frame size.


----------

